# Faller Killed



## firefighterwolf (Jan 13, 2014)

Last week, a very experienced faller was killed here in Southern Oregon. Details are sketchy as of right now. Sounds like he was working alone and had a tree barberchair on him. I didn't know him well. Only met him a few times. Mid 50's. Well know, liked and respected around our area.


----------



## Jabuol (Jan 14, 2014)

Do you have any more information on this? I couldn't find anything about it.


----------



## firefighterwolf (Jan 14, 2014)

Jabuol said:


> Do you have any more information on this? I couldn't find anything about it.



http://www.kdrv.com/logger-found-dead-in-josephine-county/


----------



## A10egress (Jan 14, 2014)

damn shame, rest in peace.


----------



## Jabuol (Jan 15, 2014)

firefighterwolf said:


> http://www.kdrv.com/logger-found-dead-in-josephine-county/




Thanks.


----------

